# I'm afraid to talk to my therapist?



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

I want to talk to my therapist but at the same time I'm afraid to talk to him. There are so many things that I want to tell him about how I've changed and stuff like that but at the same time I am continuously reminded of a time when I needed someone just to hold my hand all the time and to always talk about my problems. Not that I don't do that every now and then, I want to talk to him since he's cool and he helped me actualize myself and realize my talents, but, I don't know what to do. How should I approach him/approach my Mom about it?


----------



## windchimes (Jun 26, 2012)

It takes time to trust someone and to open up, if it is something that still is hard after a few visits, find someone else, cause there is alot of fraud and unsafe people in that field, and the wrong person could have you committed...it happens, everyday. I just dont trust them very much, seen too much, experienced too much, so be sure you have a SAFE one and go SLOW!


----------

